# Arrow setup



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Looking into getting some new arrows and broad heads, what is everyone’s setup for elk?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shoot a 28" 400 gr. arrow with 100 gr. Muzzy MX-3 or Rage Extreme broadhead. My bow is set at 60#.....The guys I hunt with are all shooting 29" 340 gr. arrows at 70+ lbs. using the Rage Extreme broadhead.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

What arrows you shooting?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

395 gr - 405 gr Easton HEXX 300 spine. 50 gr brass insert, 100 gr Wac'em, Montec, VPA, or Slick Trick Standard.

Every elk I've shot the past few years with this setup has had a pass through.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DevilDog09 said:


> What arrows you shooting?


Scheels Outfitter Rogue (made by Goldtip)

I did find a deal last week at my local Walmart. Carbon Express Speed Freak 50-75 arrows for .75 ea. I bought all 14.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm shooting a Gold Tip XT Hunter 300 spine with a 125gr Wacem up front on a bow with a 27.5 inch draw length. Total arrow weight is 430gr with a FOC of 13.5% and my speed is 290fps.
It blows through Elk like a breeze. My elk I shot last season was at 30 yards and my arrow went completely through which isn't too surprising but, the arrow Stuck into the tree a little ways behind it which was kind of cool..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I shoot a 28" 400 gr. arrow with 100 gr. Muzzy MX-3 or Rage Extreme broadhead. My bow is set at 60#.....The guys I hunt with are all shooting 29" 340 gr. arrows at 70+ lbs. using the Rage Extreme broadhead.


I think you might be talking spine rating instead of arrow weight with your 400 and 340 arrows. If your buddies are shooting 340 grain arrows with 70 pound bows they are voiding whatever warranty their bows might have lol. Is there a gpi (grains per inch) listed on your arrows?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

So far I have always hunted with an arrow weight that was somewhere between 415-435 grains. This year I have bumped up my total arrow weight to 470 grains. I'm shooting .340 spine Gold Tip Hunter XT shafts with a 100 gr brass insert. I will probably use my old tried and true NAP shockwaves for deer and try out a new head for elk which will be a 100 grain Magnus Buzzcut 4 blade. I've got my fixed blades and field tips hitting together out to 50 yards already. Can't wait to go stick something!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

28" draw - I use the 340 spine Hunter Pro for in the field and the Hunter for practice. I love being able to use arrows that are off the same line. The difference, if you didn't know yet, between the hunter series is the straightness and weight tolerance. 

After having a rage hypodermic fail to drop my biggest deer to date - I switched to 100gr G5 Montec and never looked back. They punch a mean hole and all contact points are sharpened so if they stay in the animal they really cut stuff up!

Shooting about 297 fps.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I'm shooting a Gold Tip XT Hunter 300 spine with a 125gr Wacem up front on a bow with a 27.5 inch draw length. Total arrow weight is 430gr with a FOC of 13.5% and my speed is 290fps.
> It blows through Elk like a breeze. My elk I shot last season was at 30 yards and my arrow went completely through which isn't too surprising but, the arrow Stuck into the tree a little ways behind it which was kind of cool..


I am a 27.5/28" draw. I noticed a big difference going from the 400 spine to the 340, but dang that is a stiff, heavy arrow for our draw! (assuming you aren't shooting 80#).

Looks like the results are there though. Maybe I need to experiment some more.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

60lb bow, 29" draw. 28.75" Easton Axis 340, 150gr 4-blade Stinger or Steelforce Phathead. 470grs total weight. Kicking around the idea of a 150gr single bevel Bishop as well.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I am shooting a 430 grain 340 ACC cut down to 27 inches out of a 30 inch draw bow at 67 pounds with a magnus buzzccut on the business end.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I am a 27.5/28" draw. I noticed a big difference going from the 400 spine to the 340, but dang that is a stiff, heavy arrow for our draw! (assuming you aren't shooting 80#).
> 
> Looks like the results are there though. Maybe I need to experiment some more.


I'm shooting #70lbs, out of a Bowtech Reigh 7.. I can shoot a 340 spine for sure but, I chose to go a little stiffer with the 300 spine. Also because I could weight down my arrow without having to put a brass insert in and having too much FOC for my short draw length.

My arrows fly incredible out to 100 yds.. I shoot a BG 5 pin verdict slider (which I love) so I shoot 100 yds often for practice..


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I'm shooting #70lbs, out of a Bowtech Reigh 7.. I can shoot a 340 spine for sure but, I chose to go a little stiffer with the 300 spine. Also because I could weight down my arrow without having to put a brass insert in and having too much FOC for my short draw length.
> 
> My arrows fly incredible out to 100 yds.. I shoot a BG 5 pin verdict slider (which I love) so I shoot 100 yds often for practice..


I bought the 3 pin ascent verdict, then switched the head to a single pin. Great sight!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

300 spine Gold Tip Kinetic Kaos arrow
100 gr G5 Striker broadhead
3 Bohning "Heat" vanes

Approx. 480 grains

31" draw length
72# draw weight


----------

